# Bootcamp : Augmenter la mémoire vidéo dédiée « VRAM »



## SirMegot (3 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l’heureux propriétaire d’un MacBook Pro 2018 (intel iris 655), sur lequel depuis Catalina je boot Windows sur un SSD externe pour une question d’utilisation de programme 32 bit et pour jouer un peu grace à une meilleure compatibilité.

Si je viens vers vous aujourd’hui, c’est parce que j’aimerais augmenter la VRAM sous Windows, simple manipulation en temps normal via le BIOS mais qui est malheureusement inexistant sur Bootcamp. Je me suis penché sur une solution dans l’éditeur de registre, pour ceux qui comprennent de la technique dont je parle, mais rien y fait, je suis bloqué à la misérable VRAM de 128Mo.

La problématique étant assez spécifique, je n’ai pas grand espoir de trouver des pistes, cependant si vous avez déjà été confronté à la question je suis tout ouï !

Merci d’avance


----------



## radioman (3 Août 2020)

tenter de réinstaller le driver Iris 27.20.100.8476 pour Windows 10:








						Support for Intel® Graphics
					

Find support information, product highlights, featured content, downloads, and more for Intel® Graphics.




					downloadcenter.intel.com


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2020)

SirMegot a dit:


> La problématique étant assez spécifique, je n’ai pas grand espoir de trouver des pistes, cependant si vous avez déjà été confronté à la question je suis tout ouï !


Tu peux oublier, un Mac ne possédant pas de BIOS tu ne risques pas de faire de bidouillage. Donc tu oublies avec cette puce graphique le fait de pouvoir jouer à des jeux récents. Pour jouer à des jeux PC, il faut que le MBP/iMac possède une carte graphique dédiée et non pas une simple puce graphique.


----------



## SirMegot (3 Août 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses,

Radioman : je suis à jour pas de problème là dessus j’ai même fait cette MàJ avant de poster tout à l’heure, ça ne vient pas de là. 

Locke : C’est malheureusement la réponse que je craignais, j’avais un peu d’espoir avec l’éditeur de registre si jamais quelqu’un connaissait une manip particulière.

Je continue tout de même mes recherches, j’ai déjà fait pire


----------



## radioman (3 Août 2020)

tenter d'écrire dans la base de registre:





						Comment augmenter la mémoire vidéo dédiée (VRAM) dans Windows 10 Comment Geek
					

Vous vous demandez quelle est la mémoire vive vidéo dédiée, combien vous avez de VRAM ou comment l'augmenter? Voici un guide complet.




					commentgeek.com
				



Lancer Regedit puis aller à:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ Software \ Intel
Faites un clic droit sur le Intel  dossier dans la barre latérale gauche et choisissez Nouveau>  Clé . Nommez cette clé GMM . Une fois que vous avez terminé, sélectionnez le nouveau GMM  dossier à gauche et clic droit dans le côté droit.

Sélectionner Nouveau>  Valeur DWORD (32 bits) . Nommez ceci DedicatedSegmentSize  et lui donner une valeur, en veillant à sélectionner le Décimal  option. En mégaoctets, la valeur minimale est 0  (désactivant l'entrée) et le maximum est 512 . Définissez cette valeur, redémarrez votre ordinateur et voyez si cela aide
```


----------



## SirMegot (3 Août 2020)

radioman a dit:


> tenter d'écrire dans la base de registre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C’est l’une des solutions que j’avais tenté via l’éditeur de registre, je te remercie mais ça n’avait rien changé (malgré plusieurs tentatives)..


----------



## radioman (3 Août 2020)

dommage …
… pas d'autre piste pour l'instant.


----------



## TomS74 (3 Août 2020)

Peux tu me donner ta méthode pour installer W10 sur un DD externe avec Boot Camp ? Nativement, Boot Camp refuse de lancer toute installation de W10 avec un DD externe branché à mon Mac.


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2020)

TomS74 a dit:


> Peux tu me donner ta méthode pour installer W10 sur un DD externe avec Boot Camp ? Nativement, Boot Camp refuse de lancer toute installation de W10 avec un DD externe branché à mon Mac.


C'est à se demander à quoi servent les messages épinglés en en-tête des sections... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/ ... 

Tu as de la lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...sans Assistant Boot Camp et oui cela fonctionne avec le fichier .iso Windows 10 2004.

Eh non, Assistant Boot Camp refusera catégoriquement de faire la moindre installation dans un disque dur interne partitionné ou dans un disque dur USB et ce depuis la nuit des temps.


----------

